# NJT Conductor Seriously Injured In Fall From Train



## AlanB (May 2, 2003)

> An NJ Transit employee was seriously injured Tuesday when he fell from the back of a moving train in the Bergen Tunnel in Hoboken, transit officials said.
> Raul Ramirez, 52, a five-year NJ Transit employee, fell from a westbound train about 5:45 p.m., said spokesman Ken Hitchner. Ramirez sustained internal and head injuries and was taken to Jersey City Medical Center, where he was in fair condition yesterday, said hospital spokeswoman Sally Deering.


You can read the full story from the Jersey Journal by clicking here.


----------



## Viewliner (May 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear, glad he didn't sustain really bad injuries.


----------



## amtrakadirondack (May 21, 2003)

Yeah, it good he is going to be okay!


----------

